# Settings for a indoor photo shoot?



## aquariaman (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

I am very new here and i will be doing a photo shoot for individuals tomorrow in a house. I will be taking them in front of a white sheet and was wondering what are the best settings i shall use? I will be using the D5000 with a sb-700 and a 40mm f/2.8 lens. I know it is kind of hard to judge but just a ball park range is good! If you could please help that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## Tee (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you using the flash on or off camera?  Here's a real quick starter for you:  f/8, set shutter sync to 1/125 or 160 @ ISO 200 then adjust flash power on the speedlight to give you the desired effect.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2011)

Your white sheet will turn grey, sit them near a window and use the window as backlighting F5.6 1/125 iso400 and flash on about half power
A bit like this one i shot of my sister-in-law, but this was just natural light


----------



## SCraig (Dec 30, 2011)

Just put it on automatic, set it about 1/2 stop overexposed, turn the flash on, and don't worry about it.  Put a diffuser on the flash (the SB-700 has a very good one) or bounce it off a wall.  Cameras are smart these days.


----------



## Tee (Dec 30, 2011)

I wanted to add that a common fail when using sheets is the subjects are too close to the sheet. Make sure they are a few feet in front to allow for some separation.  Additionally, wrinkles, stains and other various eye sores on the fabric become magnified.  If your sheet isn't pressed and pulled taught, you might as well skip using the sheet and go with gsgary's suggestion.  In fact, I think gsgary's suggestion would be more suitable for your situation given that your shooting individually.  As I mentioned in another thread a month ago, "Please, for the love of all things photographic, do NOT use a sheet".  Sounds like a great idea but 99% of the time ends in fail.  Have fun.  Look forward to seeing how you did.


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you guys soooo much! I will write down all of your suggestions and definitely try them!


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 30, 2011)

Why don't you set up a sheet in your home and do a couple of test fires with the settings you want???

I hope you're not charging these people


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Why don't you set up a sheet in your home and do a couple of test fires with the settings you want???
> 
> I hope you're not charging these people



Hahahaha! Thank god not! Just my sisters friend from Georgia wants to have a new profile picture for facebook. Nothin big!


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

Any more comments or suggestions are well appreciated!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 30, 2011)

turn the wheel to green box and pray.


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

^^^ Hahahaha. Yes, besides that!


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 30, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Why don't you set up a sheet in your home and do a couple of test fires with the settings you want???


 


aquariaman said:


> Any more comments or suggestions are well appreciated!



Did you try this suggestion?  This will allow you to try out a lot of different settings both on the camera and on your flash.  You may also want to try to make some sort of primitive reflector(s) and experiment with them.  You don't even have to have a person as your subject, just stick something else in there to see how the light falls.  Then remember a few of the setups along with their settings and use them in your shoot... then you have a variety to work with and you dont have to do any of the trial and error stuff while there.


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, i did use it! It turned out great! I will definitely look into a reflector. I did notice that i had to give it a little more exposure because there faces were looking very dark and you could see a ton of rosacea (rosy cheeks) in their face.


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 30, 2011)

Schwetty your photo is OOF.


----------



## Tee (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you use a sheet?


----------



## aquariaman (Dec 30, 2011)

Tee said:


> Did you use a sheet?



ummmmm......maybe!


----------

